# صوره للسنه الجديده والميلاد من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

_*صلوا من اجل ضعفي*_​


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد بجد رائعه جدا يا استاذ عياد *
*الله يبارك اعمالك زوقك فى اختيار الالوان جميل*
*ليك اجمد تقييم يا فندم*


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميييله جدا يا عياد تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*صوره روعه جدااااااا

تسلم ايديك عياد

وربنا يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جميييييلة يا عياد
تستاهل تقييم
وفى انتظار صورة فيها رب المجد فرحان 
ربنا يبارك اعمالك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *بجد بجد رائعه جدا يا استاذ عياد *
> *الله يبارك اعمالك زوقك فى اختيار الالوان جميل*
> *ليك اجمد تقييم يا فندم*



_*ميرسي يا فندم 
اخذلتم تواضعنا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الصورة جميله خالص والكلام اللى فيها محليها اكتر
شكرا لتعبك
وفى انتظار المزيد منك
ومع كلام بنت العدرا صورة فيها المسيح فرحان 
*


----------



## ponponayah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد رووووووووووووعة يا عياد
كل سنة وانت طيب
ويستحق اجمل تقييم
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *جميييله جدا يا عياد تسلم ايدك
> *​



_*الاجمل مرورك يا غالي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صوره روعه جدااااااا
> 
> تسلم ايديك عياد
> 
> وربنا يبارك موهبتك​*



_*عياد كده حاف 
انتباه يا عسكري 
ههههههههههههههه

اخبارك ايه يا دفعه
ميرسي لمرورك نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جميييييلة يا عياد
> تستاهل تقييم
> وفى انتظار صورة فيها رب المجد فرحان
> ربنا يبارك اعمالك
> ​



_*ميرسي بنت العدرا 
بس المسيح مش هيفرح غير لما نتغير 

ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تحفه تسلم ايدك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *الصورة جميله خالص والكلام اللى فيها محليها اكتر
> شكرا لتعبك
> وفى انتظار المزيد منك
> ومع كلام بنت العدرا صورة فيها المسيح فرحان
> *



_*ميرسي يا قمر 
وانشاء الله نفرح ربنا عن قريب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *بجد رووووووووووووعة يا عياد
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> ويستحق اجمل تقييم
> يسوع يباركك​*



_ميرسي يا قمر
بجد الواحد حاسس ان ليه لازمه بعد التشجيع ده 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرحك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تحفه تسلم ايدك



_*THank yoOoOoOou*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوووة كتيير
تسلم ايديك
فى انتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*جمييييييلة جدا يا عياد*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حلوووة كتيير
> تسلم ايديك
> فى انتظار المزيد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي سندريلا 
منوره الموضوع​*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييلة جدا يا عياد*
> *ميرسي ليك*​



_*ميرسي يا جميل 
رينا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## الأخت مايا (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم رائع 

وينعاد عليكي  وسنة مباركة يا رب


----------



## mero_engel (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*صوره رائعه ياعياد *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> تصميم رائع
> 
> وينعاد عليكي  وسنة مباركة يا رب



_*ميرسي اختي مايا 
المسيح يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *صوره رائعه ياعياد *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


_*
ثانكس يا جميل 
وتسلم ايدك علي الرد الجميل 
ربنا يفرحك​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبددددع وفنان بجد يا عياد
منتظرين اكتر
يلا بطل كسل
بس كلمة انا زعلان دى قطعت قلبى  
سامحنا  يا رب احنا فعلا بنعمل خطايا كتير وبنجرحك بافعالنا 
ميرررسى يا عياد *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الرووووووووووووووووعة​


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوووه اوووووي *
*بس حزينه يا عياد *
*تسلم ايدك *
*وكل سنه والجميع بخير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*[color="darkorchid]مبددددع وفنان بجد يا عياد
[COLOR="Sienna"]مورسي يا مورسي[/COLOR]
منتظرين اكتر
ربنا يسهل يختي 
يلا بطل كسل
كسل ايه بس دي عاشر صوره الاسبوع ده
بس كلمة انا زعلان دى قطعت قلبى
ده علشان انتي بس انسانه ركيكه :smil16:  
سامحنا  يا رب احنا فعلا بنعمل خطايا كتير وبنجرحك بافعالنا 
يا رب
ميرررسى يا عياد
شانكس يا قمر
 [color]*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> منتهى الرووووووووووووووووعة​



_ استذتنا الكبيره هنا 
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
منوره الموضوع 
ميرسي ليكي _​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حلوووه اوووووي *
> *بس حزينه يا عياد *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *وكل سنه والجميع بخير*​



_*ثاتكس يا احلي انجيل 
الحزن اللي في الصوره طالع من جوايا للاسف 
ربنا يفرخك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

رووعه جدا 


شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> رووعه جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> ...



_*تسلم يا استاذنا*_​


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عياد
على الصورة الرائعة
وحقا الغلاسة أدب
خاصة لو كانت من الباب وليس من الشباك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووه اووووووووى
ميرسى كتير ليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا عياد
> على الصورة الرائعة
> وحقا الغلاسة أدب
> خاصة لو كانت من الباب وليس من الشباك
> ...



_*ميرسي حبيبي
وبعدين مين ده اللي بيتكلم عن الغلاسه 
زعيم حزب الغلاسه ؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
منور يا غالي 
ودمت بود :hlp:*_​


----------



## tenaaaa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة فعلا تسلم ايدك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> حلووووه اووووووووى
> ميرسى كتير ليك



_ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> روعة فعلا تسلم ايدك​



_Thanks tenaaaa
God Bless you_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوة كتير بس يارب بابا يسوع يبقا فرحان مش زعلان
ثانكس عياد
ليك احلى تقيم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله جدا يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا.كل سنة وانت طيب.ننتظر المزيد من الاعمال الرائعة.


----------



## christin (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*صورة رائعه
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صور روعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوة كتير بس يارب بابا يسوع يبقا فرحان مش زعلان
> ثانكس عياد
> ليك احلى تقيم​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي كوكو 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

bant el mase7 قال:


> جميلة جدا.كل سنة وانت طيب.ننتظر المزيد من الاعمال الرائعة.



_*عن قريب ان شاء الله
وميرسي علي المرور الجميل 
نورتي الموضوع*_​


----------



## emill (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك ياباشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

christin قال:


> *صورة رائعه
> تسلم ايديك​*



ثانكس كرستين 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> صور روعة





​


----------



## ماريتا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

_*صورة فى منتهى الجماااااااااااااااااااال*_
_*ميرسى ليك اوووووووووووى*_
_*وربنا معاك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _*صورة فى منتهى الجماااااااااااااااااااال*_
> _*ميرسى ليك اوووووووووووى*_
> _*وربنا معاك*_​


_*
ميرسي جدا علي الكلمات المشجعه 
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك*_​


----------



## ق عادل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائع جدااا أخي الرب يباركك وينمى مواهبك 
وكل عام وانت بخير *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------

